# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  Phyllochaetopterus sp. ??? Estranhos bicharocos

## Julio Macieira

Que tal este bicharoco para identificação?

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Júlio

Penso que seja o mesmo verme que o Mário Constanço e o Paulo Fornelos têm nos seus aquas. Um Phyllochaetopterus sp. ? :SbQuestion2:

----------


## João Castelo

:EEK!:   :EEK!:  Poxa.

Não faço a minima ideia mas estou curioso. Nem conhecia.

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva Júlio
> 
> Penso que seja o mesmo verme que o Mário Constanço e o Paulo Fornelos têm nos seus aquas. Um Phyllochaetopterus sp. ?


 :Olá: Viva 
Sou da mesma opinião que o Manuel Faria e se comparares as tuas imagens com as deste elo verás a semelhança.

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...pterus/sp..htm




aqui vê os posts nº 19 e nº 22
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11140

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Tenho disso ao milhares mesmo

----------

